# diesel sets code



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

over 2300 ks road trip with no problems ,come home park car for 2 days an go to use it this morning an cel pops on. service exhaust fluid system, drove car anyways till speed was reduced went to dealer an needs exhaust temp sensor. 3-5 days for new sensor. sure glad it happened now instead of on trip. drove car home an will drive my 
reliable Saturn till part shows up an hope that's the fix. :sad010:


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. These many pollution sensors seam to be having problems.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear oilburner - but the irony of the immortal Saturn is not lost on me. 

They don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

our little diesel meets stringent Tier 2 bin 5 emission standards. several fault codes will trigger the dreaded service exhaust fluid system an start the 
speed limited count down. these are US emission standards an Canada has followed.

I think the countdown should be counted in days not miles so if your far away from home you have time to return.

how would you like being stranded somewhere waiting 5 days for a part because of a emission standard.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Sorry to hear oilburner - but the irony of the immortal Saturn is not lost on me.
> 
> They don't make them like that anymore.


Boy, makes me wonder how many previous SL1 and SL2 owners went to the CDI. Had a 97 SL1 5spd and then a 98 SL2 5spd, both burned oil! But ran great, and no CELs.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Its was the service exhaust fluid system and not the exhaust fluid system quality poor message ? Both start countdowns to death. Just curious. The service message could also be caused by a clogged up DEF injector. I think it might be wise to get them to check that if you can convince them to look. I couldn't agree more about The countdown being calendar instead of miles. I have no confidence on long trips any more. I don't like to be more than 100 miles from home anymore because I don't want to be stranded. Seems like everyday now we are reading about sensor problems. I hope GM does something conclusive and permanent to fix this system. Parts changing just pushes the problem to outside the warranty threshold.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> Its was the service exhaust fluid system and not the exhaust fluid system quality poor message ? Both start countdowns to death. Just curious. The service message could also be caused by a clogged up DEF injector. I think it might be wise to get them to check that if you can convince them to look. I couldn't agree more about The countdown being calendar instead of miles. I have no confidence on long trips any more. I don't like to be more than 100 miles from home anymore because I don't want to be stranded. Seems like everyday now we are reading about sensor problems. I hope GM does something conclusive and permanent to fix this system. Parts changing just pushes the problem to outside the warranty threshold.


yes it was service exhaust fluid system.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

the dealer said it was bank 1 sensor 3 so I scanned my car this morning an sure enough b1 s1 data showed 52degrees f b1 s2 showed 52 degrees f
bank 1sensor 3 showed over 1800 degrees. why this car needs 3 exhaust temp sensors, car was stone cold.

when I turn the key on the rad fan turns on full speed. ecm thinks engine is going in to melt down. there are 4 codes in memory for this one sensor.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

That's some pretty impressive data to work with. What kind of scanner do you use?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

we just spent 18,000 at work on latest snap on but that info was off my 400 dollar mac scanner. generic obd 2


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think 2 of the egt sensors are to measure the input and output temps on the DPF.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

bank 1 sensor 3 will be the farthest away from the engine downstream in the exhaust. if I get time I will try an locate it . going to call the dealer tomorrow an see if they have it yet.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

getting car repaired not lookin good, now I find out part not available . after sales service is a big problem with this car. now GM can rent a car for me.
where is the logic in that. I`m sure the rental will cost more than having a few parts in stock.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

GM rented a car for me for 34 days waiting on a new DEF pump. Also paid 2 monthly payments. It would have obviously been much more efficient to have spare parts available. Mismanagement. I was glad to get the CTD back as it is a significant upgrade from the 1LT rental Cruze.


----------

